# SLOBC 2012 Wildflower century



## Michael L (Dec 27, 2008)

Yesterday the San Luis Obisbo Bicycle Club's 41st annual Wildflower century was exceptional. Despite the poor showing of wildflowers this year (thought it would be the No Flower century but there were some) the weather made it one of the very best I've done. That would be thirteen in a row for me and a few more than that for my wife. The start is always cold but this is the first one for me without numb fingers. The rest of the day was just great with the section of Shell Creek road actually easy to do without the usual wind resistance. SLOBC does a fantastic job on this one with top notch support, food and positive attitude. A fun, scenic and challenging course. Try it, you'll like it.


----------

